# acondicionamiento turístico y atractivos naturales



## Cecilreol

Hello!!!

    Can somebody help me out with the translation of these expresions, please? "Acondicionamiento turístico and atractivos naturales" Is it correct to write tourist revamping and Natural attractions? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## k-in-sc

By "acondicionamiento turístico,'' what specifically do you mean?
Sorry, "tourist revamping'' would not work. ''Natural attractions'' sounds OK, though.


----------



## marinakatz

CecilReol: 

Hola,¿podrías aclarar a qué llamas "acondicionamiento turístico? ¿Puede ser que quieras decir cuando un lugar está preparado para recibir a turistas? 

Marina


----------



## Cecilreol

¡Hola, Mariana! 

¡Gracias! ¡Sí, acondicionar un área para recibir turistas!


----------



## Cecilreol

k-in-sc said:


> By "acondicionamiento turístico,'' what specifically do you mean?
> Sorry, "tourist revamping'' would not work. ''Natural attractions'' sounds OK, though.



Hi!! Thanks

It is when you want to make a place look nicer to receive tourists!


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I can't think of a single phrase that would work in all situations. What's the whole sentence?


----------



## marinakatz

Hola Ceci: 

Me alegro que te haya servido. *Quizás*, puedas probar con este verbo: 

- to equip
- be equipped with something
- be equipped to 

- a well equipped city. 

Fuente: "Dictionary of Contemporaty English", Longman, 2009

Un abrazo

Marina 



Cecilreol said:


> Hola, Mariana!
> 
> Gracias! Si acondicionar una área para recibir turistas!


----------



## k-in-sc

No offense, Marina, but that wouldn't work here. A well-equipped city ... well-equipped for what? You could say "Johannesburg was well-equipped/well-prepared _to handle the influx of World Cup tourists/visitors last summer_,'' but you can't really say "Johannesburg is a well-equipped city." 
Also, this refers to the improvement of a city's tourism facilities and/or capabilities, not to a city's already being able to handle a lot of tourists. 
Without any more context, I suggest ''(carrying out) tourism-related improvements.''


----------



## marinakatz

k-in-sc: 

I love learning so I don't get upset when someone corrects my mistakes!

At any rate, couldn't I say *"London is a well-equipped city to welcome tourists"*? It's just a question.

Have a wonderful Sunday!

Marina


----------



## k-in-sc

You could say "London is a city well-equipped to welcome tourists"


----------



## marinakatz

thank lots! Muchas gracias por tu aporte.

Marina


----------



## marinakatz

You could say "London is a city well-equipped to welcome tourists" 
Lo hice con la colaboración de  K-in-sc, quien forma parte de este foro. 

Marina 




marinakatz said:


> Hola Ceci:
> 
> Me alegro que te haya servido. *Quizás*, puedas probar con este verbo:
> 
> - to equip
> - be equipped with something
> - be equipped to
> 
> - a well equipped city.
> 
> Fuente: "Dictionary of Contemporaty English", Longman, 2009
> 
> Un abrazo
> 
> Marina


----------



## k-in-sc

marinakatz said:


> You could say "London is a city *[already]* well-equipped to welcome tourists"





Cecilreol said:


> It is when you want to *make a place look nicer* to receive tourists!


Not the same thing.


----------



## marinakatz

If I say "London is a city well-equipped to welcome tourists", I mean "London es una ciudad que está preparada para recibir turistas", en este contexto está implícito el hecho de que Londres posee numerosos hoteles y lugares para ir a comer. 

Si tengo que traducir literalmente "to make a place look nicer to receiver tourists", creo que diría lo siguiente: "El próximo mes, 200 españoles vendrán a la provincia del Chaco. Hagamos algo para que la ciudad capital luzca más bonita".


----------



## k-in-sc

The term Cecilreol was asking about was *a**condicionamiento turístico.*


----------



## marinakatz

That's OK. I'm so sorry for my mistake. 

Marina


----------



## k-in-sc

I wouldn't want us to get in trouble for being off-topic, that's all


----------



## voltape

Well, what about just tourist conditioning and natural attractions?


----------



## vicdark

K,

Would _tourism infrastructure_ work for "acondicionamiento turístico"?


----------

